
Update: Why Face Masks Don’t Work (2016) - jjgreen
https://www.oralhealthgroup.com/features/face-masks-dont-work-revealing-review/
======
tannerbrockwell
"The primary reason for mandating the wearing of face masks is to protect
dental personnel from airborne pathogens. This review has established that
face masks are incapable of providing such a level of protection. Unless the
Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, national and provincial dental
associations and regulatory agencies publically admit this fact, they will be
guilty of perpetuating a myth which will be a disservice to the dental
profession and its patients."

Archived snapshot: [https://archive.is/6bE19](https://archive.is/6bE19)

------
jjgreen
Aside, the (2016) tag added here is incorrect; the original article was from
2016, the suppression of it (which is the story) is from a few days ago.

------
gnusty_gnurc
> Yesterday’s Scientific Dogma is Today’s Discarded Fable

The longer I live, the more this becomes apparent.

Makes me think of perennial wisdom warning against hubris (of which the
credentialed and political seem to be full of).

------
stevenalowe
Irrelevant article from 2016

~~~
jjgreen
Indeed it is, the point being that the mask hysteria has reached such a level
that irrelevant articles must be suppressed for the sake of it. What was
unscientific has become anti-scientific.

